# Using Alaskan Auto Trust to avoid sales tax in Florida



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if i is possible to use an Alaskan Auto Trust to avoid sales tax in Florida?

I understand Florida is pretty liberal regarding plates. I have one car in Florida most of the year, but it is registered at my Georgia address. Never have had any issues with police, although my Georgia Insurance Card, Georgia License, and Georgia Tag all match to a current address I own. The insurance policy is still rated for the Florida location, so no issues with misleading the insurance company.

However with a trust, these won't match since the car will be Alaskan owned but driven by a Georgia driver in Florida.

Any thoughts?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

IMHO the effort and ambiguity isn't worth it. Why call attention to yourself over a small saving?

Now, if it could avoid Federal Income Tax, then that would be really interesting.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

chrischeung said:


> IMHO the effort and ambiguity isn't worth it. Why call attention to yourself over a small saving?
> 
> Now, if it could avoid Federal Income Tax, then that would be really interesting.


Well if you buy a new car every year, the saving is quite big.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I guess things are relative. Say you buy a car each year, then the sales tax is say $7K on a $80K car. I'm using the upper end of BMW pricing in order to evaluate the maximimum saving scenario. If you are buying $80K cars each year, then I expect you're making around $300K a year. Income tax bill = $100K say.

This neglects any savings you get from trading in your car or reselling it, which in your state may reduce the tax burden. Even here in TX, we pay the full amount based on sales for leases. However, you can sell your lease, and the remaining tax burden passes onto the assumptee. You're just paying for the tax on the time you use the car (say 1/3 of a 3 year lease).

So, is there a way for you to either structure your purchase as a lease, or to trade your car in each year that minimizes tax without resorting to loopholes? Again, for $7K a year at most, why would you go through all the hassle and expense of a trust, and risk calling attention to yourself, for what is likely to you a small amount? There's 2 groups of folks I don't like to really mess with - INS/DHS and the IRS/FTB.

How much does it look like you are saving vs creative leasing/purchasing?


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

That's an easy question to answer... BECAUSE ITS $7K a year. Properly invested at a modest rate of 8% means in 10years I have an additional $110k


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I would expect someone in that this position would have a net worth of $2m, give or take - likely more. I'm not saying $110K max is nice, but is the risk of scrutiny worth the reward? I wouldn't personally do it, but it may work for others.

And is that $110K really representative? I've leased/purchased 7 new BMWs in the last 10 years in California, and I doubt I've paid more than $10K in sales tax. It's probably around $5-7K on $300K+ in lease/purchases. I would think there are tax effective ways of doing this in Georgia/Florida.

And you know that neighbor/co-worker you just pissed off, they may find their way to this page - http://dor.myflorida.com/dor/taxes/violations.html


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

chrischeung said:


> And you know that neighbor/co-worker you just pissed off, they may find their way to this page - http://dor.myflorida.com/dor/taxes/violations.html


My neighbourhood is full of all sorts of plates including Canadian ones. While Florida is the most common type, they only account for about 50%. Luxury homes in South Florida are mostly owned by people from other states.

So its unlikely a neighbour will report this as unusual.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Why not give it a try if it all looks fine? There's a ton of stuff if you google about it. A trust involves an attorney I believe - so they should also advise you on the risks I expect. Just make it worth your while.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

chrischeung said:


> And is that $110K really representative? I've leased/purchased 7 new BMWs in the last 10 years in California, and I doubt I've paid more than $10K in sales tax. It's probably around $5-7K on $300K+ in lease/purchases. I would think there are tax effective ways of doing this in Georgia/Florida.[/url]


Huh? By my calculations sales tax on $300K at 8.75% (used to be 9.75% last month) would be $26K.

Sales tax on my M3 alone was $5,850 or so. I really don't think we're talking small beans here, even if you do make a lot of money. I'd definitely buy/sell cars much more frequently if it wasn't for sales tax.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

In California, when you lease, you only pay sales tax on the monthly payment, not the selling price. I recommend you look into it as well as lease transfers. It's not a big secret.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

chrischeung said:


> In California, when you lease, you only pay sales tax on the monthly payment, not the selling price. I recommend you look into it as well as lease transfers.


Fully agree w/ that, but you mentioned both leases and purchases. If you're a consistent leasee then the tax isn't as bad, but this seems like a great way to buy used, high end cars for a while and then get rid of them.

One of the things I miss about TX is the fact that you only pay the difference on value between your trade-in and the new car if you buy at a dealership...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

2 purchaes, 5 leases. 1 purchase was a buy back, so tax wasn't paid on that (it was only a 325i, so not that much anyhow). So really make that 1 purchase, 5 leases. The purchase was first, and it didn't make sense for me financially after owning it for 3 years, though it may work for others. I went to leasing, and haven't looked back since.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

CliffJumper said:


> One of the things I miss about TX is the fact that you only pay the difference on value between your trade-in and the new car if you buy at a dealership...


As a serial short term leaser, that's one thing I HATE about TX.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I've thought about that. Can't you just sell your lease if in TX? It just passes onto the new buyer since their is no change in owner - it remains BMWFS?


----------



## varsity (Jul 24, 2004)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> I have one car in Florida most of the year, but it is registered at my Georgia address.


Why do you have the car registered in Georgia? You're paying ad valorem tax, which Florida doesn't have. I go out of my way to avoid ad valorem.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

This should not be a matter of "getting away with it" or "taking a risk"

It is not worth doing if it cannot withstand the challenge. 

This is the same as your driving a long term Hertz rental car with NY plates in Florida.... will Florida eventually tall you "pay us sales tax"?? Will Florida come after hertz for tax? 

I brought this up in another thread and Robert was going to post the results of his research in that....

If YOU own the car then YOU are required to follow Florida law- keep it in a GA address, but live in FL, you are probably at risk.

But if an Alaskan corp owns the car and registers and licenses it in AK, they may allow that car to be used in any state- it isn't 'your' car, it's their car.

Some people own more than one car... and may have collections... not for everyone.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

There are cases where you can do this legally.

For years my in-laws owned a house in California and a house in Montana. They almost always bought and registered their cars in Montana where the sales tax is (was?) 0%.

This is legal as they were Montana residents.



> Nonresidents whose vehicles are properly registered to them in their home state or jurisdiction may operate their vehicles in California


http://dmv.ca.gov/pubs/brochures/howto/htvr9.htm


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> There are cases where you can do this legally.
> 
> For years my in-laws owned a house in California and a house in Montana. They almost always bought and registered their cars in Montana where the sales tax is (was?) 0%.


Still 0% sales tax in Montana (and Oregon) but unfortunately there are 0 BMW dealers in Montana 

dk


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

ard said:


> But if an Alaskan corp owns the car and registers and licenses it in AK, they may allow that car to be used in any state- it isn't 'your' car, it's their car.


This wouldn't work in Kentucky... I lease through BMWFS, which is based in Ohio, but if the car is for my use, then BMWFS is required by law to pay sales tax and property tax on the vehicle in Kentucky, no matter where it is registered (of course, they register it in Kentucky, no reason not to..)

regards,
kyfdx


----------



## varsity (Jul 24, 2004)

kyfdx said:


> This wouldn't work in Kentucky... I lease through BMWFS, which is based in Ohio, but if the car is for my use, then BMWFS is required by law to pay sales tax and property tax on the vehicle in Kentucky, no matter where it is registered (of course, they register it in Kentucky, no reason not to..)
> 
> regards,
> kyfdx


Where did you get this information? Why would BMWFS be required to pay Kentucky sales tax (and property tax?) on a car, no matter where the car is registered?

My understanding is that BMWFS calculates and charges tax to the buyer based on where the leased vehicle is registered. So if the car is registered in Montana, BMWFS would calculate and charge zero tax to the buyer.

That said, I speculate that BMWFS would have an issue if 1) the car were registered in a different state than where it's regularly operated, and more importantly 2) there was an additional titleholder (the foreign state trust). That's why I wonder if an Alaska auto trust is compatible with a leased vehicle. I submitted this question on the AK auto trust website; I'll post here if/when they respond.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Uh, for leasing none of this works.... YOU don't own the car, YOU cannot decide who owns the car. It is the lease company's car.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

ard said:


> Uh, for leasing none of this works.... YOU don't own the car, YOU cannot decide who owns the car. It is the lease company's car.


Yeah I don't lease. Too few miles. plus don't want to pay all that interest.


----------



## varsity (Jul 24, 2004)

ard said:


> Uh, for leasing none of this works.... YOU don't own the car, YOU cannot decide who owns the car. It is the lease company's car.


I wouldn't go so far as to say blanketly "none of this works."

Here's a scenario that I ran past a BMWFS guy on the phone as well as a dealership finance manager, and they both okayed it: On the BMWFS Business Application (form 4002 02/08), fill in the LLC holding company information in part B. Mark yourself as a personal guarantor in part D. The car gets registered at the business address (not sure whether to mark state of domicile or principal place of business, but suspend disbelief for the purpose of the example), and you, the guarantor, can drive the car and make payments from wherever you happen to be, provided that you adhere to the guidelines of the lease agreement (a separate document). The car's insurance is linked to the LLC, not to your personal name; you're merely an officer of the LLC and a guarantor on the lease.

From what I can tell, the company that's offering Alaska auto trusts is merely a mill that creates Alaska corporations for its clients, gives itself POA for DMV registration purposes, and holds on to physical titles. I reckon that what they're purporting to do is exactly what I outlined above. So, provided that the lessor doesn't mind the car being marked as business as opposed to personal, I think it's possible to replicate the process by oneself.


----------



## varsity (Jul 24, 2004)

varsity said:


> That's why I wonder if an Alaska auto trust is compatible with a leased vehicle. I submitted this question on the AK auto trust website; I'll post here if/when they respond.


Response:

_from	[email protected]
to	@gmail.com
date	Wed, Jul 20, 2011 at 3:11 PM
subject	Alaskan Auto Trust
mailed-by	gci.net
hide details 3:11 PM (1 minute ago)

There will need to be a release of title from the leinholder so that they can send the title to us to retitle it in your trust's name. You will have to explain to your leinholder that they need to send the original title to Alaska for re-titling it into the trust name.
Thank you and please feel free to call at any time 1-866-515-9014.

Rita Camp
Office Manager
Alaskan Auto Trust
(907)328-9013
[email protected]
alaskanautotrust.com_


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ Your right, mechanically. Try and get BMW to lease to an alaskan entity. or better _transfer_...


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Just another reason for buying IMO. An ED invoice priced car with no sales tax can be sold after 1 year for what you bought it. Zero depreciation. This is the goal.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> Just another reason for buying IMO. An ED invoice priced car with no sales tax can be sold after 1 year for what you bought it. Zero depreciation. This is the goal.


You get an advantage with a lease too.

ED leases use US MSRP for the residual while the cap cost is based on the discounted ED Invoice + $xxx sales price.

In most states you pay sales tax on the lease payment, not on the sales price of the car. Not zero, but a fraction of what you'd pay if you purchased the car.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

varsity said:


> Where did you get this information? Why would BMWFS be required to pay Kentucky sales tax (and property tax?) on a car, no matter where the car is registered?
> 
> My understanding is that BMWFS calculates and charges tax to the buyer based on where the leased vehicle is registered. So if the car is registered in Montana, BMWFS would calculate and charge zero tax to the buyer.
> 
> That said, I speculate that BMWFS would have an issue if 1) the car were registered in a different state than where it's regularly operated, and more importantly 2) there was an additional titleholder (the foreign state trust). That's why I wonder if an Alaska auto trust is compatible with a leased vehicle. I submitted this question on the AK auto trust website; I'll post here if/when they respond.


Because... if I'm using the car as a Kentucky resident, then sales tax and property tax have to paid in Kentucky.. It is the law.

So, even if BMWFS would agree to register the car in Alaska (moot point really...they won't), Kentucky would still hold them liable for taxes, because it is being used mainly by a Kentucky resident.

I guess if BMWFS did no other business in the state, they could probably ignore that... but, again..that's another moot point.

Another guess? Unless you falsify documents on where you live and where the vehicle is operated, this would most likely be illegal in every state that charges sales or property tax.

regards,
kyfdx


----------



## varsity (Jul 24, 2004)

kyfdx said:


> So, even if BMWFS would agree to register the car in Alaska (moot point really...they won't), Kentucky would still hold them liable for taxes, because it is being used mainly by a Kentucky resident.


How would Kentucky have any idea that the car is being used by a Kentucky resident? The car is registered and insured in a foreign state. Maybe a neighbor would alert the local government that you, a known KY resident, are driving a car with out-of-state plates? Your explanation would be that the car belongs to an out-of-state corporation and you're merely an employee of the corporation who drives the car in KY and other states.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

ard said:


> ^^ Your right, mechanically. Try and get BMW to lease to an alaskan entity. or better _transfer_...


BMWFS will not write a lease/loan in a business name unless they can verify the business as being legitimate; it must have a tax ID number, etc. I'm not sure how much documentation you get with your Alaskan Auto Trust, but I'd bet that it is not legitimate enough to pass BMW's test.

And this brings up another point... how do you insure this car? if it is registered to your trust, you need insurance in the name of the trust. Most insurance companies will not write a personal auto policy where the name insured is a LLC, they would require you to obtain a commercial auto policy which is more $$. Also, you run into issues if you need an Alaska insurance policy to accompany your registration but you actually operate the car in another state (misrepresentation, which provides your insurance company with grounds for potentially denying any claims in the future if they can prove that you have actually been garaging/operating the car in a state other than Alaska).


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

SARAFIL said:


> BMWFS will not write a lease/loan in a business name unless they can verify the business as being legitimate; it must have a tax ID number, etc. I'm not sure how much documentation you get with your Alaskan Auto Trust, but I'd bet that it is not legitimate enough to pass BMW's test.
> 
> And this brings up another point... how do you insure this car? if it is registered to your trust, you need insurance in the name of the trust. Most insurance companies will not write a personal auto policy where the name insured is a LLC, they would require you to obtain a commercial auto policy which is more $$. Also, you run into issues if you need an Alaska insurance policy to accompany your registration but you actually operate the car in another state (misrepresentation, which provides your insurance company with grounds for potentially denying any claims in the future if they can prove that you have actually been garaging/operating the car in a state other than Alaska).


If you are doing a lease or loan, you are spending so much on interest, why worry about sales tax.

This is for cash buyers to get more value. Plus the insurance is a non-issue. I know Geico will do it no problems.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> If you are doing a lease or loan, you are spending so much on interest, why worry about sales tax.
> 
> This is for cash buyers to get more value. Plus the insurance is a non-issue. I know Geico will do it no problems.


I'd love to hear more about the insurance... is it written on a personal auto policy, who is the name insured (you or the trust?), which address is used (local or AK Trust address?), etc.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

SARAFIL said:


> And this brings up another point... how do you insure this car? if it is registered to your trust, you need insurance in the name of the trust. Most insurance companies will not write a personal auto policy where the name insured is a LLC, they would require you to obtain a commercial auto policy which is more $$. Also, you run into issues if you need an Alaska insurance policy to accompany your registration but you actually operate the car in another state (misrepresentation, which provides your insurance company with grounds for potentially denying any claims in the future if they can prove that you have actually been garaging/operating the car in a state other than Alaska).


Very good point.

Look, you need a complete plan for something like this and need to make sure all parts are 'correct'.

The policy needs to be compatible with the planned use- not so much that it says 'it is ok to use the car in X state', but that the policy has no clauses that would preclude your plans.

Not sure what "misrepresentation" means.... if a trust/LLC has a policy that allows it's fleet to be use in and out of state, what is being misrepresented? Be careful not to assume that Alaska has clauses or questions about "Where do you garage your car?" simply because your insurer in California does so.


----------



## varsity (Jul 24, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> I'd love to hear more about the insurance... is it written on a personal auto policy, who is the name insured (you or the trust?), which address is used (local or AK Trust address?), etc.


The insurance policy is written with the Alaska LLC as named insured, and the driver (you) is written as an authorized user. Both entities are covered. The policy address is AK, but the address of the authorized user and garage is, say, NH. The ins co needs to understand that you are an employee of the LLC and you operate the vehicle under the auspices of the LLC in NH.

This is like when a parent sends a kid to college in a foreign state. Say the parent is in NY, the car is registered in NY, the kid is licensed in NY, but the college where the kid goes and parks the car is in CT. The insurance is still NY, but the ins co realizes that the authorized user (kid) often uses the in CT. It may adjust its rates accordingly. This arrangement is not unusual.

If it's a lease, BMWFS notes that under the insurance policy the LLC is covered and the guarantor is covered since he is an officer of the LLC and an authorized user. It's the same cast of characters in both the ins policy as the BMWFS lease agreement.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

varsity said:


> How would Kentucky have any idea that the car is being used by a Kentucky resident? The car is registered and insured in a foreign state. Maybe a neighbor would alert the local government that you, a known KY resident, are driving a car with out-of-state plates? Your explanation would be that the car belongs to an out-of-state corporation and you're merely an employee of the corporation who drives the car in KY and other states.


I live three miles from Ohio... They bust people all the time for this.. Ohio doesn't have property tax, but Kentucky does..

Which brings me to another point... All your questions are: How would they know? My point is, even if they don't know or don't find out, it would still be illegal in most locations.

regards,
kyfdx


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

SARAFIL said:


> I'd love to hear more about the insurance... is it written on a personal auto policy, who is the name insured (you or the trust?), which address is used (local or AK Trust address?), etc.


Its a personal auto policy where the insured is you, the owner is the trust, and the rated location is where you keep the vehicle.


----------



## varsity (Jul 24, 2004)

kyfdx said:


> My point is, even if they don't know or don't find out, it would still be illegal in most locations.


That's an overbroad statement. I think it's legitimate to own and operate an OH business and live in KY. Accordingly, it's legitimate to have an automobile business asset titled and insured in OH yet operated in KY as well as OH.

That said, I don't know your climate. Can you explain "They bust people all the time for this." What happens?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

kyfdx said:


> I live three miles from Ohio... They bust people all the time for this.. Ohio doesn't have property tax, but Kentucky does..
> 
> Which brings me to another point... All your questions are: How would they know? My point is, even if they don't know or don't find out, it would still be illegal in most locations.
> 
> ...


YOU do not seem to grasp the most basic concept of this whole thread: Ownership by a trust or LLC is NOT 'being owned by the driver'.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> There are cases where you can do this legally.
> 
> For years my in-laws owned a house in California and a house in Montana. They almost always bought and registered their cars in Montana where the sales tax is (was?) 0%.
> 
> ...


The remainder of the paragraph you quoted probably makes this difficult for California:

"Nonresidents whose vehicles are properly registered to them in their home state or jurisdiction may operate their vehicles in California until they:

Accept gainful employment in California.
Claim a homeowner's exemption in California.
Rent or lease a residence in California.
Intend to live or be located here on a permanent basis (for example, acquire a California driver license, acquire other licenses not ordinarily extended to a nonresident, registered to vote). 
Enroll in an institution of higher learning as a California resident or enroll their dependents in school (K-12)."


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

varsity said:


> That's an overbroad statement. I think it's legitimate to own and operate an OH business and live in KY. Accordingly, it's legitimate to have an automobile business asset titled and insured in OH yet operated in KY as well as OH.
> 
> That said, I don't know your climate. Can you explain "They bust people all the time for this." What happens?


 You happen to own, let's say... a printing business in Ohio. Your car isn't a delivery vehicle. It's just what you use to commute back and forth to work and for personal use, otherwise. You are a Kentucky resident with a Kentucky driver's license. Even if the car is titled to the business in Ohio, you are required to pay taxes on the vehicle in Kentucky, because its primary use is personal.

The local police (or your neighbor) notice that your daily driver has Ohio plates... they drop a note to the county clerk.. and, you end up with a tax bill in the mail, and a summons to court.

So, sure... you can own a business in Ohio and live in Kentucky.. You just can't legally use that situation to avoid Kentucky taxes..

regards,
kyfdx


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

ard said:


> YOU do not seem to grasp the most basic concept of this whole thread: Ownership by a trust or LLC is NOT 'being owned by the driver'.


I don't think I'm having any trouble grasping the concept... My wife's car is owned by BMWFS in Hilliard, Ohio... But, taxes are still paid and collected based upon where the car is being used, and by who uses it. Ownership isn't even an issue. In her case, that is Kentucky. And yet, she doesn't even own the car! lol

regards,
kyfdx


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

kyfdx said:


> I don't think I'm having any trouble grasping the concept... My wife's car is owned by BMWFS in Hilliard, Ohio... But, taxes are still paid and collected based upon where the car is being used, and by who uses it. Ownership isn't even an issue. In her case, that is Kentucky. And yet, she doesn't even own the car! lol
> 
> regards,
> kyfdx


So if you leased a car in alasska, no taxes since Alaska has no use tax, right?

Can we agree on that? Skip any question for now of where is it used, lets assume on the date the lease was signed the car will be 100% in alaska.


----------



## varsity (Jul 24, 2004)

kyfdx said:


> So, sure... you can own a business in Ohio and live in Kentucky.. You just can't legally use that situation to avoid Kentucky taxes..


My interpretation of the law is different from yours. I'm not going to try to further my argument with you.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

ard said:


> So if you leased a car in alasska, no taxes since Alaska has no use tax, right?
> 
> Can we agree on that? Skip any question for now of where is it used, lets assume on the date the lease was signed the car will be 100% in alaska.


Agreed..

But, of course.. the original question was: Can I do this to avoid sales tax in Florida?

My answer is: Not if you tell the truth about your situation.

regards,
kyfdx


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

And that really goes to the crux of things. We seem to be going around in circles. I haven't heard of anyone saying - "Right, this is for me, I'm doing it". I'd love to hear how that works out, the work, costs, savings, dealer interaction, financing etc.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

chrischeung said:


> And that really goes to the crux of things. We seem to be going around in circles. I haven't heard of anyone saying - "Right, this is for me, I'm doing it". I'd love to hear how that works out, the work, costs, savings, dealer interaction, financing etc.


+1

Has anyone here actually done this or know anyone that has?

I checked out their website and they have some not-insignificant registration/processing fees that they charge upfront and every year thereafter. You still might come out ahead compared to paying sales tax and property tax, but you'd have to run the numbers to compare. Plus, I think it is safe to say that you need to be a cash buyer to do this because I can't see a bank approving this type of deal for a lease or loan. The trust is not a business with income, so you can't get a business loan approval, and no bank that I know of will let you title a car to an out of state trust on a personal loan.

At the end, it ends up being one of those things that you can technically do but you won't know if it is truly legit until you have to defend it in court.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

kyfdx said:


> Agreed..
> 
> But, of course.. the original question was: Can I do this to avoid sales tax in Florida?
> 
> ...


I think many of you are looking at this the wrong way. First a trust is not an LLC. Any trust fund baby can tell you that.

In light of this there are only 3 questions:
1) Can a trust buy a car?
2) Would the police issue a ticket requiring the driver to register a car in Florida if said car does not belong to him?
3) would that ticket be enforceable since the driver is not in control of the trust just a beneficiary?

I am pretty sure the answer to 2 is no since I have driven company cars and rental cars with out of state plates for extended periods before. Nothing I could do about it and it was a non issue for the police since the vehicle owner is responsible for re-registering the car, not the renter/driver.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> I think many of you are looking at this the wrong way. First a trust is not an LLC. Any trust fund baby can tell you that.
> 
> In light of this there are only 3 questions:
> 1) Can a trust buy a car?
> ...


Can a trust buy a car? yes. Can a trust finance/lease a car? basically, no.


----------

